# Anyone has interest to review Inkbird vacuum sealer for free on Amazon?



## Inkbirdbbq

Who has interest to reveiw our *vacuum sealer* for free on Amazon?  Please reply this post and send us messages if you have interest..  We have 10 free units to do reveiws now.
*Notes: *Each person only has one chance for this unit, please give this chance to other friends if you have done this before. Thank you!

*Who can enter this time free review list?
People who has Amazon account.





*


----------



## mike243

sign me up lol


----------



## chef jimmyj

Sure! My old sealer died and have been getting by without because of lack of funds...JJ


----------



## justplainbob

I'm in.


----------



## rkrider99

I'd be glaad to review the vacuum sealer. I've got an old Foodsaver that's barely working, and I've been looking at what replacement to purchase.


----------



## BBQ Bird

I would be glad to review it also.


----------



## BandCollector

I am willing to test the unit and post a review.

John


----------



## JLeonard

Im in for a review. Have had nothing but good luck and great results with my 

 Inkbirdbbq
 products
Jim


----------



## adam15

I’m in for a review. I’d love to have that!


----------



## MJB05615

I already have 2 of these and love them.  Have already reviewed before. Thanks for the offer.  Give to another deserving member.  Great sealer BTW.


----------



## tx smoker

I'd be honored to give a review. I do a LOT of vac sealing and it'd be a pleasure to give what I hope is another great review of your company and products. Please add me to the list.

Robert


----------



## georgia smoker

sign me up!


----------



## Steve H

You won't be disappointed. This is a good little sealer! Don't include me in this.


----------



## srr5008

Put me in coach!


----------



## TNJAKE

I'd love to if I'm not too late


----------



## Displaced Texan

TNJAKE said:


> I'd love to if I'm not too late


Same here.


----------



## clifish

I have one and it is great,  the best out of the 3 I have,  Great Offer for anyone needing one of these.


----------



## 912smoker

Bought it earlier this yr and love it ! Good luck !


----------



## frankusb

I would be interested.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan

Sign me up! Would be happy to review it for you. Just got my new IRF-4S last week and love it. Great products.


----------



## BuckeyeSteve

I’d love to.  Sign me up.


----------



## hchristines79

I would love to be considered. I have an Amazon account and have never done a review for Inkbird. I would love the opportunity to give the Inkbird a good hard look at. I am starting my farm and have a large family to feed, as well as all our animals. I am also tired of using other peoples vacuum sealer.


----------



## mcokevin

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Who has interest to reveiw our *vacuum sealer* for free on Amazon?  Please reply this post and send us messages if you have interest..  We have 10 free units to do reveiws now.
> *Notes: *Each person only has one chance for this unit, please give this chance to other friends if you have done this before. Thank you!
> 
> *Who can enter this time free review list?
> People who has Amazon account.
> View attachment 513960
> *


Very interested - was just talking with my wife about getting a vacuum sealer!  We do not have one now, and would love to try an InkBird.  Your thermometer products are great and we use those too!


----------



## Colin1230

This is a cool deal, thanks Inkbird. Added it to my Amazon wish list. If my FS ever dies, I will be on this sealer.


----------



## Brokenhandle

I'd sure give it a go!

Ryan


----------



## Ringer

I'm down


----------



## fxsales1959

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Who has interest to reveiw our *vacuum sealer* for free on Amazon?  Please reply this post and send us messages if you have interest..  We have 10 free units to do reveiws now.
> *Notes: *Each person only has one chance for this unit, please give this chance to other friends if you have done this before. Thank you!
> 
> *Who can enter this time free review list?
> People who has Amazon account.
> View attachment 513960
> *


does this use standard seal-a- meal bags?


----------



## fxsales1959

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Who has interest to reveiw our *vacuum sealer* for free on Amazon?  Please reply this post and send us messages if you have interest..  We have 10 free units to do reveiws now.
> *Notes: *Each person only has one chance for this unit, please give this chance to other friends if you have done this before. Thank you!
> 
> *Who can enter this time free review list?
> People who has Amazon account.
> View attachment 513960
> *


I'd be happy to test and review. my sealer is acting up and might need to replce. I used and reviewed your great products previously


----------



## hooked on smoke

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Who has interest to reveiw our *vacuum sealer* for free on Amazon?  Please reply this post and send us messages if you have interest..  We have 10 free units to do reveiws now.
> *Notes: *Each person only has one chance for this unit, please give this chance to other friends if you have done this before. Thank you!
> 
> *Who can enter this time free review list?
> People who has Amazon account.
> View attachment 513960
> *


I would like to. Thanks for the opportunity if chosen.


----------



## jcam222

I would be interested as well. I do a fair amount of vacuum sealing. I am preparing more bacon later in the month and will be sealing that as well. I could review not only here  but on several of the smoking and cooking FB sites I post on. I've done a few contests and also reviews for Inkbird purchases in the past on those groups.


----------



## postmeister

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Who has interest to reveiw our *vacuum sealer* for free on Amazon?  Please reply this post and send us messages if you have interest..  We have 10 free units to do reveiws now.
> *Notes: *Each person only has one chance for this unit, please give this chance to other friends if you have done this before. Thank you!
> 
> *Who can enter this time free review list?
> People who has Amazon account.*



I am interested .


----------



## seenred

I would gladly test and review this product - very happy with my Inkbird remote therm…ready to expand!

Red


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma

I love mine.  Works really good and so portable!


----------



## 2Mac

If you’re looking for a review on the Canadian Amazon site I’d be more than willing. Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## kruizer

I'm in!! I would be glad to review it.


----------



## Steve H

fxsales1959 said:


> does this use standard seal-a- meal bags?



Yes it does.


----------



## kempshark

I'm and Amazon member and would  definitely be interested in trying your vacuum sealer and give an honest, objective review.


----------



## DRKsmoking

This is a very good sealer, love mine. If you were doing it on amazon.ca I would do the review again for you . 

But like I said , great machine

David


----------



## Mike Pom

I am in the one I picked up at Salvation Army sucks, or I guess it doesn't suck enough :)


----------



## mike243

Good luck everyone, I was first in line and have a Amazon prime membership but 1 thing not posted, I have no pay pal account these days so  somebody else may have better luck lol


----------



## TNJAKE

mike243 said:


> Good luck everyone, I was first in line and have a Amazon prime membership but 1 thing not posted, I have no pay pal account these days so  somebody else may have better luck lol


Same here had to decline mine as I don't do paypal


----------



## Steve H

edit.


----------



## TNJAKE

To get the free vac sealer you buy it first. Then inkbird refunds your money back to you within 2 days via PayPal which is a hard no for me


----------



## mike243

Last time i got a discount from them on another forum i sent them the confirmation number and Amazon refunded me . It will be ok lol


----------



## Steve H

TNJAKE said:


> To get the free vac sealer you buy it first. Then inkbird refunds your money back to you within 2 days via PayPal which is a hard no for me


Oh yeah. I forgot they did that.


----------



## fxsales1959

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Who has interest to reveiw our *vacuum sealer* for free on Amazon?  Please reply this post and send us messages if you have interest..  We have 10 free units to do reveiws now.
> *Notes: *Each person only has one chance for this unit, please give this chance to other friends if you have done this before. Thank you!
> 
> *Who can enter this time free review list?
> People who has Amazon account.
> View attachment 513960
> *


I guess I was late......


----------



## BuckeyeSteve

fxsales1959 said:


> I guess I was late......


Did you send them a message saying you were interested?  That was part of it.


----------



## fxsales1959

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Who has interest to reveiw our *vacuum sealer* for free on Amazon?  Please reply this post and send us messages if you have interest..  We have 10 free units to do reveiws now.
> *Notes: *Each person only has one chance for this unit, please give this chance to other friends if you have done this before. Thank you!
> 
> *Who can enter this time free review list?
> People who has Amazon account.
> View attachment 513960
> *


is this still a valid offer or closed. I have other inkbird equipment and have reviewed on Amazon


----------



## xbubblehead

Count me in.


----------



## JIMSMOKES

Been needing to get to get a vac sealer. My other inkbird stuff has been good. I would like to tryit.


----------



## rbnice1

I would like to review it.  Im on my 3rd vacuum sealer so would have something to review it against.


----------



## BurntWeenie

What are folks impression of this sealer?


----------



## clifish

jliddil said:


> What are folks impression of this sealer?


I love it.  You can't go wrong especially for the price


----------



## MJB05615

I have 2, 1 is a backup.  I have not needed the backup, and it's been almost 2 years.  Very easy to use and works great.


----------



## DRKsmoking

I use it a fare amount, not like some do. I have had it 6 -8 months .
No issues with it 
Love  Inkbird products that I have very much

David


----------



## dr k

Does this vac sealer have a parts list to replace seals as they wear?


----------



## DRKsmoking

dr k said:


> Does this vac sealer have a parts list to replace seals as they wear?



Yes and I will post in 2 minutes for you

David


----------



## DRKsmoking

Sorry it was not the parts list it was just the box items.

Very sorry about that,  I'm an A$$

David


----------



## dr k

DRKsmoking said:


> Sorry it was not the parts list it was just the box items.
> 
> Very sorry about that,  I'm an A$$
> 
> David


No problem been searching no luck. Just want to know since some are having issues with vac master and discontinued models and parts. I'll try inkbird.


----------



## DRKsmoking

dr k said:


> No problem been searching no luck. Just want to know since some are having issues with vac master and discontinued models and parts. I'll try inkbird.



Yes I was searching for you also and no luck, Maybe Miya from Inkbird
could get it 

David


----------



## dr k

Inkbirdbbq
   Does the INK-VS01 and INK-VS01-Z sealers have a replaceable bottom foam seal. It looks replaceable with a top rubber permanent seal. I looked at Amazon and found rolls and the sealers. I looked on your site and vac sealers aren't a product on your site.  I can get four seals for $8.50 for my eleven year old Foodsaver that has the replaceable bottom seal.  Are seals replaceable and the price and where to find/see them or are the sealers disposable after normal seal wear?


----------



## hooked on smoke

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Who has interest to reveiw our *vacuum sealer* for free on Amazon?  Please reply this post and send us messages if you have interest..  We have 10 free units to do reveiws now.
> *Notes: *Each person only has one chance for this unit, please give this chance to other friends if you have done this before. Thank you!
> 
> *Who can enter this time free review list?
> People who has Amazon account.
> View attachment 513960
> *


I've been using mine for several months now and I really like it. For the price. it's a very solid sealer IMO.


----------



## fxsales1959

TNJAKE said:


> Same here had to decline mine as I don't do paypal


I wish I had seen this when I first posted as I love
#inkbird.  I just did a sales call to help a television chef revitalize his kitchen studio for some new programming. we were discussing all things food and I saw his thermopro and ask if he had ever used or heard of #Inkbird. amazingly he hadn't so I am now working up an email to show him my IBBQ-4T. Too bad I don't get commission for selling thermometers instead of broadcast television equipment


----------



## dr k

dr k said:


> Inkbirdbbq
> Does the INK-VS01 and INK-VS01-Z sealers have a replaceable bottom foam seal. It looks replaceable with a top rubber permanent seal. I looked at Amazon and found rolls and the sealers. I looked on your site and vac sealers aren't a product on your site.  I can get four seals for $8.50 for my eleven year old Foodsaver that has the replaceable bottom seal.  Are seals replaceable and the price and where to find/see them or are the sealers disposable after normal seal wear?


Never got a response here on my question above. Also, I don't know why the vac sealers aren't on the Inkbird site. So, I copied and pasted the above question and PMed a conversation to Inkbird. I heard back Monday that they'll check and see......."Will ask our tech team and reply u soon." No info yet on a yes or no answer from their tech team. In my opinion those that have bought the $56 or $75 Inkbird vac sealers can look forward to throwing these away when the $2 bottom foam seal wears from cleaning, getting squeezed, cracks and gets porous, then continuously vacuuming and not auto sealing from this leaky worn foam gasket that should be replaceable like other manufacturers. For those that got one free to review you have nothing to lose but SMF members need the reviews over the warranty period not a hasty review for the manufacturer Inkbird because it was free. After all, the therm giveaways Inkbird as a sponsor has been generous to give us, have a stipulation. Go back and read their original posts that say you'll be blackballed from future giveaways if you don't review our product so within a month reviews pop up that are permanent in two weeks here on SMF and can't be edited without permission from Admin. Just a new post to edit the original review if you change your mind about a hasty review you made and most people see the hasty great review early in the thread. Screw the manufacturer and review for the members of SMF over the warranty period and take the hit of being blackballed on future giveaways until you use the warranty period to make a thorough review. These disposable Inkbird vac sealers are deal breakers. Go to Amazon and get replacement seals for Foodsaver by Outofair and other vac sealers and search to find sealers with these common replacement seals. These Inkbird vac sealers are too expensive to just be thrown away.


----------



## xbubblehead

I would think that if the bottom seal can be removed, the user could make a replacement seal from a high density foam like used in weather stripping.


----------



## dr k

xbubblehead said:


> I would think that if the bottom seal can be removed, the user could make a replacement seal from a high density foam like used in weather stripping.


I have a 19 year old Foodsaver at my parents home.  Vac 1200 that has a foam bottom seal the shape of the Inkbird with outward foam projections on the ends.  It comes out not glued in.  It's obsolete. I'll take the gasket out of the groove and flip it next use since it's worn.  My 11 year old Foodsaver V3240 is an oval shaped bottom foam like dozens of other Foodsaver models so one style replacement gasket covers millions of machines people don't have to throw away .  Both mine have a permanent top rubber seal to contact the bottom foam with the rubber pressure bar to thermally seal the bags.  You have a good point on making a high density foam gasket but would need to be a solid piece to fit in the custom groove. Pockmarks on wearing foam gaskets just get worse and a tiny cut in the gasket is the path of least resistance, when pulling a vacuum and will barely collapse the bag let alone the gap where the two ends meet if making a gasket from lower density weather stripping.  If you have a Foodsaver. find you're model in the list below for their replacement gasket.


----------



## xbubblehead

A little contact cement would seal the two ends against a vacuum leak, works well for neoprene diving suits.  I did have to replace the seal on my old FoodSaver after many years of weekly use.  Clearly if the FoodSaver seal fits the InkBird that would be the best solution.


----------

